

Mark Zuckerberg slams Tim Cook: If you cared, your products would be cheaper - silver1
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/magazines/panache/mark-zuckerberg-slams-tim-cook-if-you-cared-your-products-would-be-cheaper/articleshow/45391427.cms

======
smileysteve
> Zuckerberg has a point — the average iPhone costs over $600, while an
> average Android phone costs half.

The journalist was slacking some here, The Nexus 5 (and, the LGs and Motorola
this last year) are the closest / only competitors to the iPhone that cost
$300.

~~~
ElectronCharge
"The journalist was slacking some here, The Nexus 5 (and, the LGs and Motorola
this last year) are the closest / only competitors to the iPhone that cost
$300."

The comparable phones (current flagship Samsung, HTC, LG etc.) are priced at
around the same level. Apple has chosen not to participate in the "cheap
phone" market, whereas Android has no choice being "open".

Apple very arguably provides additional value in security, privacy and a
better user experience due to higher quality software and UI design.

Have some more sour grapes, Zuck... ;-)

------
eip
Their product is not hardware. It is the perceived sex appeal of having money.
Their hardware is just a way of showing others that you have money. Making
their hardware cheaper would basically destroy their product.

And they do care... about making money.

